# How To Meditate (dhyaan / Simran) ? Am I Doing It All Wrong. I Can't Concentrate And Feel Sleepy



## Seeker2013

Some morning I wake up at 4 am or 5 am and after taking a bath and sipping a cup of tea, attempt to meditate . However as soon as I close my eyes and start reciting waheguru mantar and attempt my best to hear it back as I chant it, soon after a few repetitions, my mind wanes away and I begin to feel drowsy. 
So why does this happen and how to meditate properly ?

I have seen even some atheist meditate and these people are quite productive in their lives overall 
Lots of people are meditating ,either on name of god or some other thing. 

I wish to meditate on waheguru mantr with full faith in god. However I am unable to focus and easily get sleepy . What is the way to meditate 
Am I doing it wrong 

Also what all benefits have you had in your lives from dhyaan / simran ?


----------



## Seeker2013

I am surprised not a single reply ! as if nobody does meditation or perhaps nobody wants to share or maybe they think I am wasting time


----------



## Admin

SPN recently had an in depth discussion on a *similar topic* started by you, hence a little lack of interest...


----------



## Harry Haller

Seeker2013 said:


> Some morning I wake up at 4 am or 5 am and after taking a bath and sipping a cup of tea, attempt to meditate .


Every morning I wake up at 4am or 5am, I lie there trying to get back to sleep, some say it is a sign of depression, maybe you are depressed. 



Seeker2013 said:


> However as soon as I close my eyes and start reciting waheguru mantar and attempt my best to hear it back as I chant it, soon after a few repetitions, my mind wanes away and I begin to feel drowsy.



If it sends you to sleep, I might just try it myself. 



Seeker2013 said:


> So why does this happen and how to meditate properly ?



Well, I think what you are aiming for is a state of nothingness, oblivion, a quiet state that you can use to relax and forget your problems for a while, I think a lot in a hot bath, and in bed, I am not sure you would call it meditation, I am normally trying to figure myself out, try and learn something new about myself, figure out how my actions affect others, and what actions I can take that may have a positive effect, not only for them but for me too, I would like to think of nothing, but I am unable to allow myself that luxury, I would find the state addictive, and turn into an ascetic, I see no real point in life other than making a trail through it, and being able to look at that trail and be happy with your actions, decisions, your learning, how the trail has interacted with other trails, looking at how many trails meet yours, how many others have sat on your back as you walked for both, or for three, or even four, that is what is important to me as  a Sikh, how many trails can I support at the moment, although at present, I support only my own, I think discretion in offering support is very important, these are the things I think about, oh and nuns. 



Seeker2013 said:


> I have seen even some atheist meditate and these people are quite productive in their lives overall
> Lots of people are meditating ,either on name of god or some other thing.



Some of these atheist people that you seem shocked to find excel at meditation are the purest of the pure, they do good, live good lives, are honest, truthful, helpful and all for no boon or gift from a deity, I have the utmost respect and admiration for such people. Not for them eternal paradise or Sachkand, just the knowledge that they acted in truth, they are Sikhs without even knowing it. 



Seeker2013 said:


> I wish to meditate on waheguru mantr with full faith in god.


and I want a shop that sells only rice pudding open next to me, your not asking much I suppose. 


Seeker2013 said:


> What is the way to meditate


I think you just know, it must be quite individual, any quiet moment where you feel peaceful and connected probably counts. 



Seeker2013 said:


> Also what all benefits have you had in your lives from dhyaan / simran ?



personally, none


----------



## Ishna

Seeker2013 said:


> I am surprised not a single reply ! as if nobody does meditation or perhaps nobody wants to share or maybe they think I am wasting time



Or perhaps some people haven't had time?  Have you tried the 'search forum' function?  There are plenty of thread about meditation/simran/etc. if you're in a real hurry for information.


----------



## Original

Seeker2013 said:


> I am surprised not a single reply ! as if nobody does meditation or perhaps nobody wants to share or maybe they think I am wasting time


Relax ..you're not wasting time !

Like everyone else, you're searching for the real you, the good, handsome, kind, loving caring and the great you, but unlike everyone of your age group, you're meditating with your eyes closed when you should be on the hunt with them wide open and searching for all the heavenly glory in this here providence. Get a taste of the physical before contemplating upon the spiritual.

And remember: "its better to do your own duty, albeit meritless, than to do another's full of praise". Let go of how others behave and remain steadfast with your own behaviour and conduct, for that is the true benefactor of all there is - just you.

Aim to live happily by cultivating your virtues. The virtue of a knife is its sharpness, what's yours ? Look for your razor-edge sharpness and meditate on it to excel and develop it to its full potential. There will come a time when you'll get the calling from Waheguru to sit n meditate. Don't despair, Nanak's God will find you, but first, you need to find yourself.

Go out and enjoy the fruits of your labour and society. Be morally and ethically upright - for you've discovered the true one.

Goodnight and God bless


----------

